# Need Some Honest Help ife



## DK1213 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
I joined this forum because I need some HONEST advice, and I need somewhere to turn. I am 32 years old, I have some experience with anabolics about 6 years ago. I was on Sciroxx Pentadex 300 and Winstrol, and I loved it. I since moved to a small town in Wisconsin and I don't know anyone here, and although I was ripped and maintained it for a couple years, after I got the girlfriend and the whole relationship thing I put on a bunch of weight and lost all of my cut. It ended up not working out, I went through some depression and moved, but I want to jump back on another cycle to cut up again. Since I have the time now and the motivation, I need to get some quality gear and I am looking to get back on the Sust and Winny but I am at a loss on dosages and where to get it online safely and that isn't a scam. I am not rich, I make just enough to get by, and I can't afford to mess this up so I am asking for help without jumping in blind. Here are my questions:

1. Should I go with Sciroxx Pentadex 300 / Winstrol 50 again. What is the best stack for someone who is starting over? I don't want to shoot alot of stuff, I had great results with only 2 anabolics last cycle. I am 5'10" 210lbs, about 30lbs overweight, reasonably fell out of shape but not fat. On the cycle I was 180 all cut up, and I was happy at that. The only difference is I was not overweight then like I am now, and I am out of shape. Not sure how that will affect things.

2. I need advice on the anti estrogen stuff. I was fortunate last time no probs (i think I am just out of shape) but I don't want any bad side effects from not being prepared and taking precautions. 

3.no source checking-read forum rules before you continue..thanks



Thank you all for your help. Check this cool vid out:  Brock Lesnar - Inspirational Workout - YouTube

- Dan


----------



## DK1213 (Oct 10, 2013)

How come no replies? I never got a welcome from anyone either . I can't send anyone messages. I can't really do anything on here, and nobody is answering me? I feel like the black sheep of this forum. What's up with this?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 10, 2013)

Honestly theres a lot to address in your post... 

Start reading the sponsor sections. 

And break your future post into more managable chunks

And welcome


----------



## Swfl (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome bro get ripped. Get your post count up pm ppl have fun. That is all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hammer925 (Oct 10, 2013)

Check out the sponsor section of the forum as far as where to get some stuff. According to the rules, you're not supposed to source check on here. Anyways, my recommendation would be to drop as much weight and gain as much muscle as possible natural. Once you've hit a plateau, then get your hands on some gear. Oh, and once your post count is at 10 or above, you will be able to send PMs. Honestly man, if you just linger around the board and read you'll be able to answer most of your own questions. Folks around here get all pissy if you ask a question that's already been asked, just a heads up. Anyhow, good luck mate. Once you're able to PM, feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Vision (Oct 10, 2013)

There's a vast amount of NEW and existing sponsors here that offer quality products, with many satisfied customers. You'll just have to search the internet panels and read about product reviews and/or customer service from certain sponsors.. Welcome aboard man!


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 10, 2013)

The reason you didn't get many "welcomes" is because no one knew you were new. You should have made your introductory post in the New Members Section then you would have been welcomed by many members within hours of your post. Anyway, welcome to the board. Visit all the different forums, chillax and read a lot of the stickies especially the ones intended for new members. Good luck on reaching your goals.


----------



## s2h (Oct 10, 2013)

DK1213 said:


> How come no replies? I never got a welcome from anyone either . I can't send anyone messages. I can't really do anything on here, and nobody is answering me? I feel like the black sheep of this forum. What's up with this?



cause your breaking the forum rules...your post has been edited to remove the source check topics...


----------



## RelentlessRock (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm sort of in a similar boat. Break up. New town. Going to get in the best shape ever!

What am I doing?  Training *my ass off *naturally and making progress.  Joined the most hard core Gym in town.  In time I will know the right people and all will be well.  Takes time. Train like a beat and be patient.


----------

